# What's your go-to trim paint?



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Mine is Cloverdale Ecologic semi-gloss....That said, a customer was recently unhappy with it on his kitchen cabinets.He said it was still too soft 10 days after I sprayed them.... He's a DYI guy who installed them with new hinges...I told him that they would take 30 days to cure but he was obviously in a hurry to install them...He's a poor DYI guy and probably nicked them up fumbling around with the install...Maybe I should be using a product with a faster cure time for cabinets,something like insl-x cabinet coat,but they only have that in a satin sheen and most customers want a semi-gloss....

I've used Pitt Paint,"kitchen and bath" semi with good success...It's a decent trim paint.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Sherwin Williams Sologloss


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I tend to go pro-classic on trim, but bump up your sheen levels. satin is an flat to eggshell, and semi is more satin than semi. Solo is a good economical choice that dries hard as nails.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Rob said:


> Sherwin Williams Sologloss


The best trim paints have a long open time,have a hard finish and level nicely...Is sologloss their top of the line?...I've never used SW paints.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> I tend to go pro-classic on trim, but bump up your sheen levels. satin is an flat to eggshell, and semi is more satin than semi. Solo is a good economical choice that dries hard as nails.


With trim paint I don't care what the price is...I want the best on the market...I've tried all of BM's semi gloss paints and don't like any of them...I'll have to give pro-classic a try...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

You dont like Impervo?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> You dont like Impervo?


I'm not sure that they sell "Impervo" in Canada...Is that an oil?....What's the name for that product in Canada fellow canucks?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> I'm not sure that they sell "Impevo" in Canada...Is that an oil?


both. BM


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I mostly use PPG's Manor Hall and ICI's (now Glidden) Dulux


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I mostly use PPG's Manor Hall and ICI's (now Glidden) Dulux


 
I'll have try Dulux semi....ICI stores carry it here.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> I tend to go pro-classic on trim, but bump up your sheen levels. satin is an flat to eggshell, and semi is more satin than semi. Solo is a good economical choice that dries hard as nails.


 
I believe that SoLo is marketed as "Quali-Craft" in the Eastern district.
I have used it for years but there seems to be a problem with getting it in Semi Gloss, plenty of Gloss avaliable. 
Recently I have been using Pro Classic Waterbourn Alkyd. It does a nice job.
Sage


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Graham Ceramic Satin for spraying or brushing. I also will use BM aura, wb impervo, impervo, and advance when brushing trim depending on the job and my mood.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

JoseyWales said:


> The best trim paints have a long open time,have a hard finish and level nicely...Is sologloss their top of the line?...I've never used SW paints.


I spray it mostly, levels very nicely, dries quick and hard.
When I brush it, I thin it down, it dries quick enough to do a second coat for best coverage and you won't see any brush strokes. Comes in a Satin now that is real nice.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

ProClassic only because it is what I have to use. Not a big fan to be honest under the conditions I have to use it in. I loved the Impervo when I had the chance to use it, but I don't get that chance to often anymore.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I brush almost exclusively , and do mostly repaints- I use Aura satin or semi, Muralo satin or semi.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Rob said:


> I spray it mostly, levels very nicely, dries quick and hard.
> When I brush it, I thin it down, it dries quick enough to do a second coat for best coverage and you won't see any brush strokes. Comes in a Satin now that is real nice.


Satin for trim paint is not very popular where I live in Canada...99% of the time it's semi-gloss....Most people like eggshell for walls because of the durability..I see most like a matte finish for walls in the states.{DURABILITY SUCKS,but it looks good}

For the record,any hack can apply a matte finish and make it look good...Here, an eggshell finish requires a real pro to make it look good.

I'm not taking a shot at you,so take no offense from this post....


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I use mostly Aura because I can't find anything else I really like. I used to use Collections - tried the Ben Pearl/Satin and it was close to Collections for finish and dry-time. I did try ParaUltra Pearl and I was impressed, leveled nice and dried fast. 

I am anxiously waiting for my BM store to bring in regal Select.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I use mostly Aura because I can't find anything else I really like. I used to use Collections - tried the Ben Pearl/Satin and it was close to Collections for finish and dry-time. I did try ParaUltra Pearl and I was impressed, leveled nice and dried fast.
> 
> I am anxiously waiting for my BM store to bring in regal Select.


Isn't Regal the same as Collections?...I don't like Collections,too damn thick.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

super paint semi for basic day to day trim work:yes: .i can make this stuff look almost as good as old school oil. if i want that little something extra ill go manor hall semi .


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

JoseyWales said:


> Satin for trim paint is not very popular where I live in Canada...99% of the time it's semi-gloss....Most people like eggshell for walls because of the durability..I see most like a matte finish for walls in the states.{DURABILITY SUCKS,but it looks good}
> 
> For the record,any hack can apply a matte finish and make it look good...Here, an eggshell finish requires a real pro to make it look good.
> 
> I'm not taking a shot at you,so take no offense from this post....


No offense taken, I prefer eggshell.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Rob said:


> No offense, I prefer eggshell.


Smooth walls in above picture. Still sprayed no back roll?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Smooth walls in above picture. Still sprayed no back roll?


:yes:


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

SW Pro Classic here. Although these days that's about all I'm buying from SW.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Rob said:


> No offense taken, I prefer eggshell.


Beautiful looking trim!..Is that the sologloss?


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

JoseyWales said:


> Beautiful looking trim!..Is that the sologloss?


Thanks, yes it is, here is a repaint I did a few weeks ago.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

excellent work!!


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Rob said:


> Thanks, yes it is, here is a repaint I did a few weeks ago.


Just curious....What tip and did you need to thin the sologloss?


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

JoseyWales said:


> Just curious....What tip and did you need to thin the sologloss?


A 412 and my Titan 440i, I thin it a little.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Rob said:


> A 412 and my Titan 440i, I thin it a little.[/QUOT
> 
> I normally use a 212 or 412 FF too for most acrylics..... I see some guys using a 410 in here but I stick to what has worked for me.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Rob said:


> A 412 and my Titan 440i, I thin it a little.


That Sologloss (not sold here in Cleveland) is sold as semi-gloss or gloss? That is shiny! I mean what did you use?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> That Sologloss (not sold here in Cleveland) is sold as semi-gloss or gloss? That is shiny! I mean what did you use?


Looks like Rob hijacked the thread! I have heard that the Sologloss is making it's way east, but I don't think it is available much. It is part of the Southwest Builders line, if I remember correctly, it is a line developed years ago to meet California's VOC regulations for New Construction.

Maybe one of the SW reps here will chime in and correct me if I am wrong.
Here is the MSDS, it also comes in a semi and satin. It's hard to find much online, but if you have a SherLink account, it shows up.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

RCP said:


> Looks like Rob hijacked the thread! I have heard that the Sologloss is making it's way east, but I don't think it is available much. It is part of the Southwest Builders line, if I remember correctly, it is a line developed years ago to meet California's VOC regulations for New Construction.
> 
> Maybe one of the SW reps here will chime in and correct me if I am wrong.
> Here is the MSDS, it also comes in a semi and satin. It's hard to find much online, but if you have a SherLink account, it shows up.


It's not available out here. I've asked several times and they say it is a regional thing.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> It's not available out here. I've asked several times and they say it is a regional thing.


I have read some guys over at CT were using it, maybe it is just west of the Rockies, hope the SW guys here chime in, maybe they can recommend a similar product.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

No Solo Gloss here in micigan. Someone mentioned Impervo. Thats a satin. I'm still using oils. Satin Impervo or Proclassic satin. Or semi gloos. Satin mostly.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> I have read some guys over at CT were using it, maybe it is just west of the Rockies, hope the SW guys here chime in, maybe they can recommend a similar product.


Wise was using solo-gloss and he is in MO.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Can any of you imagine your wife chimming in on a thread and telling you that you hijacked it? Sorry Chris/Rob.:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Can any of you imagine your wife chimming in on a thread and telling you that you hijacked it? Sorry Chris/Rob.:jester:


:laughing::laughing:

He said, "gee, I said one word, Sologloss, and spent all afternoon talking about it, is that all you do here!"


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I, of course have a ton of respect for you Chris but if my wife was upstairs commenting on my posts I'd probably have to stick my head in the oven.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I, of course have a ton of respect for you Chris but if my wife was upstairs commenting on my posts I'd probably have to stick my head in the oven.


I'll tell that to Rob as soon as he gets out of the kitchen.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

SW IncrediCoat. Not sure if that's a regional thing either. Used to use a lot of ProClassic but the IncrediCoat seemed much better both spraying and brushing.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of ProClassic as well- both of the waterbourne and of the "hybrid" (latex/alykd). Superpaint semi is great too. All three of these have surpassed Regal semi-gloss for me, and I'll go out of my way to hit a SW store any day to get them. 

They just raised up the price of the Regal semi to $46 (w/out tax) and I can get the Superpaint semi for $36 (w/out tax) and it's better to me in almost every way. Regal semi can't even hang in the same neighborhood as Proclassic though (which is nearly $50/gall too).


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

Rob said:


> No offense taken, I prefer eggshell.


That's a real sweet looking finish, nice job Rob!


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

I like all the BM lines, Impervo in oil and latex especially. The latex has an oil like appearance and feel when cured. New to using Aura semi, but nice so far. The regal semi always seemed a little difficult to work with until one day I accidentally over thinned it, it flowed real nicely and leveled off to an almost spray looking finish. The ho, a faux decorator, noticed it and commented how different it looked from the rest of the hall trim. 
For those with access to Haley Paint (F&H) the Lennox Satin is a real nice finish.


----------



## LocalPaintPros (Mar 14, 2011)

SW ProClassic Alkyd mainly. SW ProMar 200 Alkyd if we need Gloss.

Have a crew that tried the new ProClassic Waterborne Alkyd on a few jobs and initially liked it, then asked to go back to straight Alkyd. It hides great, but we are mainly res-repaint so it's all brush work for enamel and they started getting a few drips and runs that they wouldn't get with the somewhat more viscous alkyd. It may just be a matter of adjusting to the new product, but they still want to stay with tried-and-true as long as they can.

We also had a job where we did stain-to-paint conversion of some kitchen cabs and the waterborne alkyd seemed to scratch off at the edges a little easier. Prep was scuff-sand, wipe with thinner, apply bonding primer, then 2 coats enamel. On this job, they did spray. Looked great, but had to go back a few days later for some edge touch-up. Of course the paint hadn't cured yet, but the feeling was that straight alkyd wouldn't have been as fragile.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been a fan of the sologloss for a couple years now.

The new formulation is interior/exterior, low voc, dries hard fast (like 24 hours zero blocking), flows good, sprays brushes and the odor is much better than proclassic. 

It's the shizzy.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm from So. California and a southwest company called Frazee came out with the first alkyd latex enamels at least a good 5 years before it was the standard mainstream. I swear by the stuff. Alkyd enamels have little need to be on the market these days, at least for the masses.

I knew it was a new breed of paint when I tried boxing Mirror Glide alkyd latex enamel with their regular line of latex enamel paint. It coagulated.

Also, it will tend to chalk overtime, but the advantages and convenience far outweigh it chalking, it chalks way way less than pure alkyd does, over time.
It dries so hard for a water based paint, that using just alcohol or other mild solvent to determine whether water or oil or latex was used, alkyd-latex paints can fool you into thinking you have to undercoat.

Applying. When it's hot, it will challenge you keeping a wet edge. When it's cool, it may set up, but the next day you find it completely flushed off or actually re-wetted itself so it's just like you applied it a few minutes earlier. Funny stuff to work with, but far outshines any ext. or int. latex enamel, and solvent enamels.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We've been using Pro Classic latex Semi for years but I'm thinking of switching to Super Paint to save a few bucks.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

We use Manor Hall Latex Pearl finish on most trims because it covers up real good and is easy to apply for most of the residential work that we do . I have tried the Manor Hall SG but it is very hard to apply via brush and tends to run awful easy but it does look like an oil finish . 

I have used the Pittsburg Kit/Bath Semi on my own house and I like it a lot...although it was also hard to apply but it is very durable . All in all...I find that the Pearl from Manor Hall has stood the test of time for us . 

BTW...it has been a while since I have dropped in...glad that the forum has been so useful for so many painters ! Have a nice day everyone .


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> We use Manor Hall Latex Pearl finish on most trims because it covers up real good and is easy to apply for most of the residential work that we do . I have tried the Manor Hall SG but it is very hard to apply via brush and tends to run awful easy but it does look like an oil finish .
> 
> I have used the Pittsburg Kit/Bath Semi on my own house and I like it a lot...although it was also hard to apply but it is very durable . All in all...I find that the Pearl from Manor Hall has stood the test of time for us .
> 
> BTW...it has been a while since I have dropped in...glad that the forum has been so useful for so many painters ! Have a nice day everyone .


 
It's odd that just a few degrees of shine [pearl vs semi-gloss} can make that much of a difference in application by brush...I also like the Pitt Kitchen + bath...It sprays nice and is a tough finish.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

WB Impervo. Brushed on, levels beautifully, dries hard. Is satin, too, which is the new hotness for trim. Semi is played.

www.mpwdenver.com
facebook.com/modpaintworks


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Mod Paint Works said:


> WB Impervo. Brushed on, levels beautifully, dries hard. Is satin, too, which is the new hotness for trim. Semi is played.
> 
> www.mpwdenver.com
> facebook.com/modpaintworks


I don't think they sell Impervo WB ,(interior) in Canada... I think Regal is called "Collections" here...Why they have different names for products in each country is F'n ridiculous.


----------

